# lost a colour of my sharp 70 inch tv



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just clutching at straws here but our 9 year old 70" Sharp TV has had a colour malfunction. Soon after warming up it will distort the image as if one of the primary colours is missing and gives some horrible pictures on screen.

I have checked it's not an input or ariel and confirmed it's the same with any input or even no input at all. The menu is the same as are the menu screens.
So it is the actual TV at fault.

Any ideas or is a replacement the only option? Google suggests all the things I have tried.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Happened to our Toshiba, again about 10/11 years old, sometimes comes on perfectly, other times only a random arrangement of colours, no sound, nothing discernible, turn it off, on again, same thing, can do that 6 or 10 times, suddenly it works again.

I suspect it’s what used to be called a ‘dry joint’ but as there are many thousands, my fingers are cr9p at feeling objects smaller than a brick wall so I think I’ll stick with the new set we got in the U.K. last time we went “because we feared it was on its last legs.

Presumably, they have an in-built time capsule, get to 10 years and start inventing stupid intermittent faults, just as a warning !

Its either that or neither of us have paid our 132€ TV license which has just been abandoned ! 🤫


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Dave. Nothing lasts forever and suddenly in the last 12 months quite a few items seem to have come to the end of their lives. We might not be too far as well.
So a new and larger TV is imminent $$$

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Blooming heck Ray can you go larger than 70 inch? We have a 55 inch one in our main room but I'll have my work cut out trying to persuade Mrs GMJ that we should go bigger next time.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Eggzackery G. 45 years ago when I bought a 29" Sony and put it in the corner of our lounge in UK my wife kept on about how it was far too large and 'dominated' the room.!! Ha ha.
I have always liked and bought large screen everything inc monitors. And then I got the same complaints when we went to 42", 50" and then 70" all the same complaints but who spends more time clutching the remote watching gardening, cooking and house makeovers?

I would like to buy an 85" but it would not fit in the space available. So sadly only a 75" will just fill the gap between fireplace and french doors. We all gotta make compromises. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I reckon 60inch would suit for us next time but as the current one is only 4 years old it may be some time...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes G but the trend is larger and I see 42" is no longer the average.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll be working on Mrs GMJ nearer the time Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We bought a new tv when we moved into the bungalow. The salesman advised against the largest ones as there is some sort of ratio where you end up turning your head to watch it. Our lounge is about 7m x 7m and we got a 40 in. Like Pru, I love my tv programmes, especially horse racing, but I don't want them so that I have to turn my head to follow them.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As you can see there is just a bit more room for a larger one. I like to be able to read the washing instructions on the girls underwear at Wimbledon.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ah! Now all becomes clear


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

LOL! We only have one working Tv in our back lounge at home now and I think it's a 32" 

Hardly ever watch it myself. Just get a decent laptop and stick your face right in front of it and you can pretend your at the cinema as it's then massive! Also in the adverts you can tab to MHF


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

That is 'sad' Baz. Personally we (I) can't watch a 2 hour film on a squitty laptop screen ever.
I need to feel in the action. And how people actually watch a film on a phone gawd only knows.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We are happy with our 43" telly, don't see the need for bigger.

to enhance your movie pleasure you can buy a fancy speaker which you screw to the bottom of your chair or sofa it works on the bass noises and is great for watching films like Jurassic park or jaws, much more realistic, an old mate of mine has one and it's really weird what a difference it makes.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But is he deaf like me?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

WHAT!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looking at sound bars now, stupid TV speaker face backwards on this TV.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> But is he deaf like me?
> 
> Ray.


HE SAID....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have my appropriate avatar for the deaf old sod.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Deafness is individual like sight loss. We are all different and one prescription does NOT fit all.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Deafness is individual like sight loss. We are all different and one prescription does NOT fit all.
> 
> Ray.


Nah, lots of blind people can hear perfectly Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ba---rd.

Grrrrrr.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You been reading my mail?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I said have you been reading my mail?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

HE SAID...


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Ba---rd.
> 
> Grrrrrr.


That's Mr Ba---rd to you...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> That is 'sad' Baz. Personally we (I) can't watch a 2 hour film on a squitty laptop screen ever.
> I need to feel in the action. And how people actually watch a film on a phone gawd only knows.
> 
> Ray.


If you stick your face 18 inches from the screen which is kind of how laptops work it's just the same! Modern hi Res laptops are pretty sharp these days and if you download a lot of stuff 1080p or even 720p is pretty sharp and of course a much smaller download requiring less bandwidth.

I watched the entire series 2 of the Outlaws since we have been away on my new phone in bed with headphones. The clarity of the picture and sound is amazing. I never thought I would enjoy it as even on a big phone it's small but it was so clear.

The TV is no longer the focal point.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Just clutching at straws here but our 9 year old 70" Sharp TV has had a colour malfunction. Soon after warming up it will distort the image as if one of the primary colours is missing and gives some horrible pictures on screen.
> 
> I have checked it's not an input or ariel and confirmed it's the same with any input or even no input at all. The menu is the same as are the menu screens.
> So it is the actual TV at fault.
> ...


Do you have a Scart plug in the back of the TV for an external extension,? I don’t suppose so, but if you do give that a wiggle.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Do you have a Scart plug in the back of the TV for an external extension,? I don’t suppose so, but if you do give that a wiggle.


Spoken like a true tech support guru!! 

Turn it off and on again Jan? 

Actually yeah Ray! Turn it off and on again!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Jan but my initial post said ..............................................

I have checked it's not an input or ariel and confirmed it's the same with any input or even no input at all. The menu is the same as are the menu screens.
So it is the actual TV at fault. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Thanks Jan but my initial post said ..............................................
> 
> I have checked it's not an input or ariel and confirmed it's the same with any input or even no input at all. The menu is the same as are the menu screens.
> So it is the actual TV at fault.
> ...


So turn it off unplug from mains unplug everything and wait a few minutes, plug it in mains and all the other stuff then turn it on.
Failing that buy a new proper size TV.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The other thing is to give it 2 aspirin and if it’s not better, ring back in the morning…. 😃

I’m sure I have heard that mentioned before somewhere …..


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> So turn it off unplug from mains unplug everything and wait a few minutes, plug it in mains and all the other stuff then turn it on.
> Failing that buy a new proper size TV.


I have taken the TV and put it on the settee and blown out the vents and fluff as it seems to be OK for the first 30 or 40 mins. So I guess it's a heat problem like Dave mentioned. 

I'm happy to buy a new and bigger one but all the other heathens say get a smaller one? Weird. I feel I need to remove it again and take the back off to investigate.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It's not the same watching TV on a small screen once you have had a biggie I reckon.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I have taken the TV and put it on the settee and blown out the vents and fluff as it seems to be OK for the first 30 or 40 mins. So I guess it's a heat problem like Dave mentioned.
> 
> I'm happy to buy a new and bigger one but all the other heathens say get a smaller one? *Weird. I feel I need to remove it again and take the back off to investigate.*
> 
> Ray.


If you do venture to do that;

1. unplug it,

2. leave it untouched for 30 minutes,

3 wear rubber gloves eg medical ones, once the back off

4. keep your screwdriver well clear of electronic components

Some things may store charge and only lose it after a considerable time, touching with a metal object could result in a multi-thousand volt shock. Not recommended for those of a nervous disposition, or those with a heartbeat.

We need to keep our members on here, so be careful…..


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am in a house with a large TV here, I’m not keen, I was in another house in April with a huge TV and disliked it, the heads on TV were bigger than real life and the picture too perfect and unreal.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I like BIG.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I like BIG.
> 
> Ray.


As long as Pru does as well who am I to argue 🤭


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Smutty Jan. I like big engines, bank balances, TVs and monitors. Cakes, moules & frites, etc.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

And motorhomes Ray!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*OH YES PAT.!!!!!!

Ray.*


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I like big motorhomes as well, I spend a lot of time amongst them, just need a driver and I’d have one.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Me Me Me .... 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Clear orf, I want a young fit one that has all your knowledge, not an old codger like you. 💪😀


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi ray how about a couple of bangs on the top or take the back off and wiggle the valves

Seriously it probably time to be retired as repairs are to expensive 

Barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm in the middle of that right now Barry. Swapped TVs over and now having to watch a squitty little 50" for now.
Just trying to work out how to prise off the back cover now all the screws are out (I think).
Not sure what I'm going to do when I eventually do get inside but try and check every plug and connection.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Now where do I start?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

These modern TVs are made to conk out, nothing is made to last, it becomes more and more a throw away society.
My TV is a Panasonic plazma bought in 2007, when I went to my TV and all electrical shop and asked about a new TV for Netflix etc. the chap who has supplied all our stuff asked what was wrong with the TV I had, nothing says I, but I can’t get Netflix on it. He sold me a Fire Stick for 60is € or whatever price it was and came to install it. Don’t get that service from many shops these days.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Now where do I start?
> 
> Ray.


Have you got a big magnifying glass, I’d start with that 😀


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Now where do I start?
> 
> Ray.


Firstly make sure its plugged in. Then stand in a bucket of water. Then start fiddling with the main lead where it joins the gubbins at the back. Oh and make sure Prue is spraying a fine mist of water over your had whilst it's in there.

Please video it and let us know how you get on...  

No need to thank me


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Prue would be good with the water but not the video. But happy to poke and prod with power on as then you learn more.!!

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Considering the French are very much into make do and mend is there not a little TV repair guy in Normandy in a little shop with a brown overall like there used to be here you could take it to Ray? Might be something simple.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe Baz but they usually charge for a diagnosis and then say it's burgered. Buy a new one from us??

It's gone again.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What do you mean it’s gone again, gone where?

maybe the ing didn’t work and it should read ‘going‘


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The picture had 'gone' off colour again. So even repositioning all plugs and connections has made no difference. Must be a chip as Barry said.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Tell Pru to get the chip pan on and Make a few spares.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> Tell Pru to get the chip pan on and Make a few spares.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Prodding about I have found one 'chip' on a board thats extremely hot to touch, unlike all the others. So looking up that board 6272A0-4441P is only £29 but of course out of stock. Grrrr
Always worth a small 'punt'.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Prodding about I have found one 'chip' on a board thats extremely hot to touch, unlike all the others. So looking up that board 6272A0-4441P is only £29 but of course out of stock. Grrrr
> Always worth a small 'punt'.
> 
> Ray.


I admire your tenacity Ray. Really.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Found it in Turkey and Russia 6272A0 - 4441P but not sure about getting it.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Found it in Turkey and Russia 6272A0 - 4441P but not sure about getting it.
> 
> Ray.


Have you checked on YouTube for fixes or how to replace the board? Sometimes if it's a known fault with a popular device there are often tutorials out there.

Is it Russian eBay?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha yes Baz. Looked on Youtube to get the back off and found plenty of tutorials to factory reset but not my specific problem. But as it seems this board was being sold by dozens of parts suppliers it does seem a weak link.
But again even in Turkey, Poland, Germany and UK they have all sold out. I have put my name on the UK site for as and when they get stock but won't hold my breath.

We are now using the 50" which initially my wife said was OK but it's pokey to me and if I can't repair the old one I will get a 75".

Will give Sharp UK a call monday or tuesday.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Ha ha yes Baz. Looked on Youtube to get the back off and found plenty of tutorials to factory reset but not my specific problem. But as it seems this board was being sold by dozens of parts suppliers it does seem a weak link.
> But again even in Turkey, Poland, Germany and UK they have all sold out. I have put my name on the UK site for as and when they get stock but won't hold my breath.
> 
> We are now using the 50" which initially my wife said was OK but it's pokey to me and if I can't repair the old one I will get a 75".
> ...


Electronics are in massive short supply Ray. They say it's partly why motorhome and bike prices have shot up.

You seem to have the bit between your teeth with this one so go for it. I can tell you will be overjoyed if you fix it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have now decided it's not the 'board' I had assumed it was. As I moved the screen around on the table the image went back to perfect.!!! But as soon as I let go it reverted to distorted but only on the left side. 
So as there are two ribbon connectors at the base for each side of the screen I feel thats now where the problem lies.

Calling Sharp UK this am got the response it's an outdated item? Yeah I know at 9 years. But she did give me their e-mail address to send pics and a description of the problem and I have received an acknowledgement. So maybe they can guide me to the other end of the ribbon connector in 24 hours?

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I've seen similar happen with ribbon connectors on laptops now you mention it Ray. If you can maybe get to both ends and see if you can reseat them. I'm no expert on electronic hardware though but I had similar when my last laptop screen hinges basically disintegrated. Another way to check if you are on the right lines would be to plug another monitor in if thats possible with a TV. If it works fine then it may well just be a ribbon thing. Hard to see why though if you don't move it about.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, agreed Baz.
I can easily access one end of the ribbons at the circuit board but the other end disappears between the frame and screen. I would guess the whole assembly would have to be dismantled to access the other end. But nothing ventured nothing gained and I have little to lose but my sanity.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I bet the cathode Ray tube is fkt.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Need more positive input than that Alan. 📺

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

erneboy said:


> I bet the cathode Ray tube is fkt.


But is it 405 or 625 line ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha ha, on a 70" screen you could count them G.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Need more positive input than that Alan. 📺
> 
> Ray.


The anode Ray tube - are you sure that‘s not positive enough ?

or do you want to remain neutral.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly Sharp don't have any more encouraging news. See below........................

"_After looking at the images you have provided me, unfortunately it is either one of 2 things.
The TV will either need a software upgrade or this is the start of panel failure.
Unfortunately due to the age and size of the unit this would mean your TV would be beyond economical repair. The panel and parts for your TV are no longer manufactured.
We apologise for the disappointing news._"

So will try to access the back of the screen and if that doesn't work it's for the 'bin'.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

That's a shame. At least they replied though. Give it a go Ray!!! Just make sure you unplug it first. We don't want any more members blowing themselves up.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Quite pretty pictures, maybe you could sell them as Modern Art commenting on the false nature of TV. Might make a few thousand,

When’s the Turnip Prize, sorry, Turner Prize….


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's gone now and I am researching a new TV.
I am happy to buy a 75", 4K Smart TV with 3 HDMI and a centre stand. 
But I can't see how the extra cost of QLED is justified. Looked online and ended up suitably confused.
So any pointers please?

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> It's gone now and I am researching a new TV.
> I am happy to buy a 75", 4K Smart TV with 3 HDMI and a centre stand.
> But I can't see how the extra cost of QLED is justified. Looked online and ended up suitably confused.
> So any pointers please?
> ...


Are you loking at the difference between QLED and OLED ?

This makes the difference slightly clearer, OLED is better for the black portion of your picture as they can literally just turn off, 





__





OLED vs QLED - What should your next TV be? | Best Buy Blog


If you're buying a new TV and you're deciding between OLED or QLED, I've got a quick list of the similarities and differences to help you make your choice.




blog.bestbuy.ca





Not sure whether that will help, but hope so.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Dave. I did read that and didn't want to get into the differences between OLED and QLED but weather it was worth paying any more than for 4K.?

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This looks to be the best value for money at the moment. €720.00

LG 4K UHD, 75UP78006LB 

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> It's gone now and I am researching a new TV.
> I am happy to buy a 75", 4K Smart TV with 3 HDMI and a centre stand.
> But I can't see how the extra cost of QLED is justified. Looked online and ended up suitably confused.
> So any pointers please?
> ...


Whaddya mean it's "gone"? Did you do a Barry? Take it to bits, get frustrated and take a hammer to it? ,🤣


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Close Baz. I tried everything within my capabilities and in the end bowed to popular comments to junk it.
So just bought the LG above. €720 or £648. It was on special for this week only.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bet it just needed a new Flux Capacitor.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

That sounds like a good price Ray for the size of it. I'll not be getting an LG smart TV again when we change ours, as for some reason they do not support the BT Sport app which means I have to plug my laptop in to watch rugby on BT Sport. Its not a show stopper but a bit of a pain.

Btw Ray, Argos have your model at £739 over here so cheaper in France


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Although it does have internal tuners it's more practical to keep using the Humax for recording purposes as we don't have catch-up etc.
Will find out all about connectivity next week when I go get it.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well we finally went and collected the larger new 75" LD smart 4k tele yesterday.
Installed it today and nearly went mad trying to wade through all the initial setup menus. 
Finally after tuning the internal tuner onto Freeview and selecting HDMI input from the Humax we have liftoff.

But sadly the image does not seem as clear and sharp as the old one we have put in the bin. 
Dozens of menu adjustments change everything except the sharpness of the image. I had expected with the addition of 4k we should see an improvement. 
It's got so many more options of 'smart' via the net, voice operated, pointer remote, etc. etc. but just not a sharp image.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

That dont sound right Ray if your old one was ancient. poor quality cables perhaps? Should be loads better surely.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats what I thought Baz, 
I have viewed via the Freeview ariel, Humax Freesat and even via the Roku and the internet. 
Maybe it's just different but my wife keeps saying it's not as sharp as the old one.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We installed our new one yesterday and the installation was terrible. No instructions worth talking about, doesn’t even tell you where the inputs are. Found by trial and error.

Set up itself OK, like you had to ensure Humax was chosen device. We did it by selecting digital only from choice, then selecting HDMI1 as source. It then tried to take me through setting up yet another Samsung account and it did not like the password I had. Encountered a loop which eventually I just ignore.

Sound was cr9p to start with, then went to sound selection and selected “amplify” then we could hear it. Presumably it is supplied assuming you will use a sound bar - which we are not.

Atrocious that no manual, even an internet based one, normally you get the chance to go to a web site and download one - which costs the company diddly squat,and can be in multiple languages.

I suppose this is typical of what we get now, products that are so complex you need a 12 year old to operate and no helpful advice at all. 🤬


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha yes Dave same here and it kept telling me the manual was in the TV but of course not how to access it.
But I did manage to find and download the full manual online all 138 pages. But so far like you all trial and error.
We do notice much better image via the Roku and internet even with only 7 mbps. But I think maybe we are getting used to it now as Mrs. N is not complaining as much.

The remote with a scroll wheel is a handful to use. Everything is so complex. Apparently it's called "The Magic Remote".. ??

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have a “Smart” remote, but no clue what to do with it…..

Obviously so smart it doesn’t need us….


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It asked me to set up an account. As it's a bugger using the TV I have tried dozens of combinations on the PC and all attempts at some log in details are rejected as not suitable.
Dozens of variations and all rejected?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Is your set up all in French as well Ray?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No G most of it's in English.
This is the most frustrating new product I have ever bought. Just called LG in UK to complain about not being able to register and got some kid who gabbled and abbreviated her speech giving me all sorts of guesses and excuses but no help. When I finally said I was in France that was another reason I could not register? Load of toffy as the registration process didn't ask where or what. 
Everything about my experience so far with LG will prevent me buying anything from them again. 

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I reckon manuals and customer support are a thing of the past now unless you go to Bang and Olufsen I bet.

Same with computers and phones. I got nothing with this Realme phone and all the online tutorials are in Indian  mind you it's a phone not a space shuttle 😁


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> I reckon manuals and customer support are a thing of the past now unless you go to Bang and Olufsen I bet.
> 
> Same with computers and phones. I got nothing with this Realme phone and all the online tutorials are in Indian  mind you it's a phone not a space shuttle 😁


The way I felt while trying to get this TV to work, it very nearly became a space shuttle as I was so frustrated…..


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> .... except the sharpness of the image. I had expected with the addition of 4k we should see an improvement.


I don't remember the details but is it possible the 4k isn't enough to cover the extra area?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That’s why we bought all our stuff locally from the same shop, I get excellent service from them, when I bought the firestick it was all set up for me costing no extra, I could have bought the firestick cheaper from Amazon, but they wouldn’t have come and set it up would they.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Plugging in a TV was hardly rocket science Jan. Even connecting up some peripheral tuners. But getting to grips with a manual 'IN' the TV and so many innovative and totally pointless extras is mind-bending. 
Now we find the HD channels are crisp and bright which makes the non HD kinda old and flat. The difference between the quality of the terrestrial ariel and via the Net is chalk and cheese. Never noticed it on the previous TV.

We also have a very local electrical goods retailer but friends who have bought there complain that any subsequent visits are chargeable. We were charged an extra €100 to make further adjustments to a new ariel they installed a few weeks before and another €25 to be told a dishwasher could not be repaired but they could sell us another one.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have to say when I bought our new LG TV in 2018, I just followed the on screen stuff and it seemed to work out OK.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes G but in four years they have added reams of pointless extras to wade through.
The manual lists pages of additional functions via the 'Magic' remote. Dozens of pre installed apps. Really lots of high tech stuff but no 3.5mm audio jack or any skart socket so I have had to order an adaptor.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Manual ? Manual ? What’s that ?


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

We had a similar experience with the van tv, thought I had a problem, flashing picture after 3 hours on batteries.
so bought a used 2 year old Avtex but the picture on that was nowhere near as good as the Finlux , so Avtex back for sale.
I think flashing was a cable size thing, which I’ve now sorted.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We still have the old 12v / 240v TV taken out of the van Nick. Sadly it's the old CRT version but still happily works in the spare bedroom just in case. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Penquin said:


> Manual ? Manual ? What’s that ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just spend another hour looking to put subtitles on using this new and incredibly 'smart' remote.!
After wading through 20 odd pages in the manual I then tried Googling it. Sure enough it found the answer.
You now have to click and select no fewer than FOUR MENUS before finding the subtitle on/off tab. 
Bluddy marvellous.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Just spend another hour looking to put subtitles on using this new and incredibly 'smart' remote.!
> After wading through 20 odd pages in the manual I then tried Googling it. Sure enough it found the answer.
> You now have to click and select no fewer than FOUR MENUS before finding the subtitle on/off tab.
> Bluddy marvellous.
> ...


But it’s not rocket science 🤣.
How many hours have you wasted so far? I would have phoned my man who would hav3 told me over the phone or come to show me.

I will have to contact Apple tomorrow, I’ve managed to get loads of question marks instead of videos on my iMovie. 😡


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's called EDUCATION Jan so I don't have to rely on anyone else.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm now stuffed trying to play the TV sound through my old but very good home Hi Fi. The audio output of the TV is now an 'optical' plug so no 3.5mm jack or RCA plugs.
Looking at various adaptors to feed Optical to RCA is somewhat confusing as it's never straight forward. Some are 'powered' and some just convert.

Anyone have experience of this problem please? Not that it's imperative as it might only get used once or twice a year.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi ray what a palaver


Grab one of the local friendly kids they will sort it for you in about 5 minutes

I always get julie to sort the tv out and if not i ask a friends son to pop over

Mind you he studied as a computer scientist which helps

You will get there

What happened to the old remotes with 0 to 9 volume up down and a on button i could work t


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

I could work that out

Barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Barry, I'm sure the younger generation with say dump the HiFi and get a Sound Bar or Bluetooth speakers. 
Neither of them I want with a quality if old (1992) Kenwood Hi Fi with superb Celestion 9 speakers and surround sound.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi ray

Celestion speakers that takes back

We used to have some from memory called celestion ditton 44 about 3ft tall

I was playing last week with a samsung sound bar and ended up throwing it out

Barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Still no joy with the Hi Fi but a Scart to HDMI adaptor came in the post today £5.91 and it works a treat. So as and when I feel the need I can play a DVD or even a VCR cassette through the new and incredibly complicated TV.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

How many HDMI sockets do you have Ray ?

I am looking at an HDMI switch to allow more than one device to be connected to one HDMI input…..

eg









Switch HDMI 2.0 SGEYR 5x1 HDMI Switcher 5 Entrées 1 Sortie Commutateur HDMI Intelligent à 5 Ports Sélecteur HDMI Répartiteur Charge [email protected] HDR 1080P 3D pour HDTV Xbox PS3/4/4 Pro : Amazon.fr: High-Tech


Achetez Switch HDMI 2.0 SGEYR 5x1 HDMI Switcher 5 Entrées 1 Sortie Commutateur HDMI Intelligent à 5 Ports Sélecteur HDMI Répartiteur Charge [email protected] HDR 1080P 3D pour HDTV Xbox PS3/4/4 Pro: Amazon.fr ✓ Livraison & retours gratuits possibles (voir conditions)



www.amazon.fr


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly Dave this all singing 'smart' TV only has two HDMI sockets. So I too have had to order an HDMI splitter.
UK 1080P HDMI Splitter Male to Female Cable Adapter Converter HDTV 2 Output Home | eBay £2.80. We have the Humax, Roku and an older DVD/VCR player to accommodate.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There is a difference between a splitter and a switch, a splitting sends a signal FROM the TV to multiple devices, a switch allows control of several different INPUTS which is what I need.









HDMI splitter vs. HDMI switch: They actually serve opposite purposes


Unless you want to connect multiple TVs to the same source, you probably want an HDMI switch, not a splitter.




www.cnet.com





In the matter of your sound, on our set under “sound” there are three options, amplify - which simply uses the TV speakers with amplification and two alternatives, one of which is surround sound type output to a sound bar. Do you have similar on yours ?

Sad to hear about a junked Samsung sound bar, ‘cos our new set is a Samsung……


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

There are seven output options for sounds Dave inc Bluetooth, Optical, TV speakers, Bluetooth + speakers, Mobile device, HDMI (arc), etc.
But I can only 'see' an Optical plug outlet.

I can also see another Seven options for sound qualities. 

Tau.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Penquin said:


> There is a difference between a splitter and a switch, a splitting sends a signal FROM the TV to multiple devices, a switch allows control of several different INPUTS which is what I need.


I might have to review and re order another HDMI splitter going the other way. Two external items being fed into the one HDMI socket.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you are feeding two INTO the TV you need an HDMI SWITCH so that you can change from one source to another.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hummm, bugger as it's becoming even more cluttered behind the cabinet.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I can't believe some of the French who want more for their second hand items than a new one!!
Some bloke is trying to sell his used TV the same as mine for €900 when they are now €720 new?
TV 186cm UHD - Image & Son (leboncoin.fr) 

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The only things that works for is second hand cars as new ones are like hen’s teeth…


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Another mildly annoying issue here. As the onboard installed apps to get various websites like Youtube, Routken, Netflix, Disney, Euro News, etc. etc. all come up in French and I can't see anyway of changing these to English. I guess they are all going to select the local French via our internet provider.
I can avoid this by using my Roku tuner and getting all English sites but as the new TV only has 2 HDMI sockets I need one for the Roku.

Ideally it would be more convenient to be able to select all English sites from within the TV menu and not have to use the Roku.

Any ideas anyone?
I have put our location as Bournemouth UK.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It depends as you say on your server, as it is French that is the inevitable outcome as far as I can see.

Equally annoying for us too “Smart” TV is a misnomer, the flipping thing has so much pre-ordained it is no smarter than the previous one.

Cant help you on this problem !

Ours is set for Crediton in Devon !


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Dave.
I see some info online about changing the pre installed apps to another country and am looking into this at the moment. But trying to get the remote of hid when tennis or a film is on takes time.
(576) HOW TO Change Your LG Smart TV Region or Country To Install Extra Apps - YouTube 

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Thanks Dave.
> I see some info online about changing the pre installed apps to another country and am looking into this at the moment. But trying to get the remote of hid when tennis or a film is on takes time.
> (576) HOW TO Change Your LG Smart TV Region or Country To Install Extra Apps - YouTube
> 
> Ray.


and luck…..


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well have changed location and system to UK and English but still get some apps in French. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Back to the Roku.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have not paid for any French TV (who would?) but if we don’t turn the Humax on we get French TV…..

as you said grrrr….


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

HDMI Splitter arrived and blooming useless. Flickering transmission so complained and they are sending another. All this for £3.41 inc p&p.

But I think your right Kev, it needs a switchable adaptor and they push the budget up to €12.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You know what they say, cheap no good, good no cheap!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah Baz, rich people like you are always telling me that. Then they wonder how we live so well.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Managed to finally get all the aux equipment connected to the only two HDMI sockets on back of new TV. Two is not enough when you still use DVD, Roku and a Humax. Have to have USB powered adaptors and another HDMI powered splitter. Bloody right pain and bunch of knitting now behind what was quite a tidy back of TV.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm not sure I understood half of what you said Ray mate, but I'm glad you have it sorted(-ish)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have still not tackled ours yet, neither have I found out how to change the CNET settings on the TV, currently every time the TV goes off, it turns off the Humax too - not what we want. Apparently it is in the CNET settings for the HDMI - I know what HDMI is, but CNET is yet another new one on me…. 

You know what they say about oldies and new things…….

It is nice to be able to prove them right (I think)…..


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Would you need to use a VPN to get the app’s to work in English because your internet server is French


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Tried all that Nik but my VPN is via the PC and not the modem. 
Opening up via the Roku and accessing say 'France24' I get English. But using the apps inbuilt into the TV anything accessed is in French.

Changing my location, language, time all to English seems to make not difference.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just submitted a less than favourable customer questionnaire to Conforama about the 75" TV we bought last month for €720.
After my submission was accepted they are now showing the price as €1,619 for what appears to be the same TV.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Bloody hell Ray, that's a hell of a difference! Just as well you bought when you did...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, very satisfying G. It's still showing at £678 on some UK sites but all are "Out of Stock" now.





__





Téléviseur 189 cm UHD 4K Led-LG-738576


EN STOCK : Téléviseur 189 cm UHD 4K Led LG 75UP7800 pas cher - Retrait ＆ Livraison - Paiement 4X disponible. TV-Télévision Conforama à prix discount.




www.conforama.fr





Ray.


----------

